
When working with other people, you will deal with battles - gedrap
https://medium.com/@GedRap/when-working-with-other-people-you-will-have-battles-d03b04bb6705
======
bootload
_" We invest significant time into some features or products, we feel proud of
them. Some of us have ideas and beliefs, deeply ingrained into their core,
that may no longer be true or relevant but due to the emotional investment,
are hard to get rid of. In general, people form a very strong connection with
the ideas which is hard to break."_

There's a problem right there. Individuals in a the team are meant to be
focused on the end-result and forward improvement, rather than their own
personal agenda?

